# Aalköder?



## fisherman_ (15. April 2013)

Hallo Formis,
Passend zum Start in die Aalseison würden mich eure Geheimtips bezüglich auf Köder für Aale interresieren.

 Ich und mein Freund fischen ziemlich viel auf Aal und das auch recht erfolgreich mit den classischen Ködern wie Köfis und Würmern (Die, die im Garten zu finden sind). Ich kann jedoch zwischen den Ködern keinen unterschied erkennen auser das auf die Köfis nicht so oft ein Aal beißt aber dafür die größeren Exemplare.

Ich wollte mal andere Köder Testen (fals die Köder ausgefallen sind würde mich noch interresiern wo man sie kaufen oder finden kann). Mich würde es Freuen wenn ihr eure Aalköder vorstellt.#h

PS: Wir angeln hauptsächlich an einem eher schmalen Fliesgewässer mit ca. 3-10m. Breite. (Fals das Auswirkung auf den Köder haben sollte)


----------



## grubenreiner (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Ein weiterer Klassiker unter den Aalködern sind Nacktschnecken. 
In manchen Gewässern sehr gut, in manchen funktionieren sie gar nicht, war meine Erfahrung.
Zu bekommen sind die in ein paar Wochen unter Büschen, Hecken und im feuchten Gras


----------



## mabo1992 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Da fällt mir dich glatt die Hühnerleber ein, an meinen Gewässer der absolute Top Köder. Damit bin ich nur selten ohne ein Aalbiss nach Hause gefahren, aber auch öfters haben sich kleinere Exemplare die Stücken irgendwie einverleibt#t. Ich weiss immer noch nicht wie die das gemacht haben, aber egal, sollen noch bisschen wachsen:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Ich fische an der Weser sehr gern mit Maden auf Aal. Funktioniert super. Am Kanal hingegen geht auf Maden rein gar nichts.


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Hallo fisherman
Sollten Krebse in eurem Gewässer vorkommen, würde ich es ein mal mal  Krebs-Schwänzen (natur und ungewürzt) gibt es eingefroren im Supermarkt
versuchen.Oder an einigen Gewässern fangen auch Wattwürmer sehr gut Aale.Während der Laichzeit der Weißfische auch mal mit Rogen fischen.


----------



## diemai (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Besorge dir 'mal im Karpfen-Regal dieses Zeug hier(und NUR diese Sorte) :

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....72_Rod-Hutchinson-Shellfish-Sense-Appeal.html

 ...aus der Apotheke holst du dir noch 'n kleines Pipetten-Glasfläschchen(für Nasen , -oder Augentropfen , kostet ca. 1 Teuro) , darin kannst du etwas abfüllen und in deine Angelkiste packen(aber nur an der frischen Luft öffnen).

Auf den aufgezogenen Taui gibt's du vor'm Auswerfen immer EINEN Tropfen davon .

Das Zeug ist sündhaft teuer , aber als meine Frau und ich noch auf Aal geangelt haben , machte es regelmäßig den Unterschied zwischen 1 oder 2 Aalen und 'nem guten halben Dutzend(manchmal sogar noch mehr) pro Abend , bei normaler Verwendung reichen die 100ml auch die ganze Saison .

In einem Baggersee , wo im Sommer viel gebadet und gegrillt wird , haben wir auch mit Leberkäse gefangen , ...nicht viel , aber keinen unter 75 cm , ...Rekord 106 cm .

Hatte da 'mal 'nen 68er auf Wurm , der hatte ein Stück knorpeliges Grillfleisch im Magen(Schweinebauch , gewürzt) , hatte wohl'n Griller  in's Wasser gefeuert , als er auf den Knorpel gebissen hatte ?

Wenn dicke Aale vorkommen , sollte man auch mit Stahlvorfach angeln , .......wollte ich früher auch nicht glauben , ....bis mir so'n Oschi 'mal das 0,35er Monovorfach durchgeraspelt hatte(auf Leberkäse gebissen) .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

wenn sie bei euch vorkommen weiche wollhandkrabben


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Die meisten klassischen Alternativ-Köder wurden ja schon genannt.

Mir fallen spontan noch Hühnerdärme und geronnenes Blut ein...
Nicht jedermann´s Sache, aber gerade dem Blut werden manchmal wahre Wunder nachgesagt...
Ausprobiert hab ich´s aber leider noch nicht.
Bin zwar in der Hinsicht völlig schmerzfrei, aber der Aufwand war mir immer zu hoch.

Ich selbst schwöre auf Mistwürmer.
Sie haben ein sehr starkes Aroma...
Meistens kommen deswegen 2-3 zusätzlich zum Tauwurm auf den Haken.
Ich fische sie aber auch gerne pur.

Liegt aber auch daran, daß ich sie in unbegrenzter Menge zur Verfügung habe...

Die "echten Geheimwaffen" gibt es meiner Meinung nach, nur sehr selten:
Wenn sich die Fische aus irgendwelchen Gründen (siehe Grillfleisch und Leberkäse) auf irgendwas eingeschossen haben...

Ansonsten ist es viel wichtiger, daß der Köder an der richtigen Stelle liegt!
Und kaum ein Aal wird einen Tauwurm liegen lassen, wenn er direkt dran vorbeischwimmt.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## diemai (16. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Die "echten Geheimwaffen" gibt es meiner Meinung nach, nur sehr selten:
> Wenn sich die Fische aus irgendwelchen Gründen (siehe Grillfleisch und Leberkäse) auf irgendwas eingeschossen haben...
> 
> Grüße vom
> Nachtschwärmer78


 
Da hast du sicherlich recht , .....hatte vor Jahren beim Krabben-Suchen an der Elbe 'mal 'nen alten Elbangler getroffen , ...der meinte , das er je nach Flußabschnitt verschiedene Köder auf Aal einsetzen würde , ....an einer Strecke ginge Wurm besser , an einer anderen Krabbe , .....an bestimmten Flußabschnitten würde fetter Speck gut gehen und wieder woanders stinkiger Käse !

Hatte damals den Leberkäse aber auch 'mal an einem anderen Gewässer getestet , ...meine Frau lachte mich nur aus und sagte , das würde doch sowieso nur in dem EINEN Baggersee gehen , ....aber ich war hartnäckig und bekam dann auch einen Biß , den ich leider verhauen hatte .

Sie sagte nur , das das nur eine Krabbe gewesen sein könne , ...aber als ich beim zweiten Biß einen 76er 'rausgezogen hatte , lachte sie nicht mehr|supergri .

Aber wegen der Krabbenplage in dem Gewässer hatte ich da kaum mehr mit Leberkäse geangelt , ....ich denke sowieso , das es ein reiner Großaal-Köder ist , und die sind ja auch seltener wie die Durchschnittsaale von 50-65 cm .

Die Bisse auf Leberkäse(ein ziegelsteinförmiger Block wird mit der Ködernadel auf den Hakenschenkel gezogen , so das die Spitze unten noch herausragt) lassen sich manchmal mit den Runs beim Karpfenangeln vergleichen , .....oft reißen die Aale beim Biß die Schnur meterweise von der Rolle , so das man garnicht schnell genug zum Anschlagen kommt , ....also Freilaufrolle verwenden oder Bügel öffnen , ......sonst Rute weg:q !

............noch ein Wort zu dem "Shellfish Sense Appeal" , .......bin da vor vielen , vielen Jahren drauf aufmerksam geworden , .......ein paar mir bekannte Hamburger Karpfenangler sagten mir damals , das sie auf ihre Karpfen-Boilies , die damit behandelt worden waren , gelegentlich immer 'mal wieder 'n Aal oder seltener sogar 'nen Zander als Beifang hatten , .......das Zeug stinkt wie Teufel , ...... bei einen tiefen Atemzug direkt aus der Flasche stellt sich umgehend Brechreiz ein :q!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## x2it (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir dich glatt die Hühnerleber ein, an meinen Gewässer der absolute Top Köder. Damit bin ich nur selten ohne ein Aalbiss nach Hause gefahren, aber auch öfters haben sich kleinere Exemplare die Stücken irgendwie einverleibt#t. Ich weiss immer noch nicht wie die das gemacht haben, aber egal, sollen noch bisschen wachsen:m



Funktioniert bei uns auh ganz gut aber NUR wenn man roher auch einige Tage damit anfüttert!


----------



## mabo1992 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*



x2it schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei uns auh ganz gut aber NUR wenn man roher auch einige Tage damit anfüttert!



Bei mir läuft das auch ohne Vorfüttern, kann aber natürlich an jedem Gewässer anders sein.  Für mich aber einer der besten Aalköder die ich nutze. Nutze aber auch gerne mal ein Tauwurm, aber da beissen fast ausschließlich mini Aale drauf.#q


----------



## mantikor (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

im bastlerbedarf echtes terpentinöl(nicht diese rotze aus dem obi) kaufen und auf ein läppchen träufeln und zu den tauwürmern in die köderdose legen, kurz vorm drogentot der würmer (ca 20 min) lappen raus nehmen und anködern, ist uralt aber superfängig !!


----------



## x2it (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Terpentinöl? Weißt du was das genau bezweckt? Habe da noh nie etwas von gehört aber klingt Interessant. Normales Terpentinöl?? Ist das nicht giftig? :O


----------



## Bübo (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Hat jemand schon mal das Aalfeedernetz benutzt ?
Hab schon oft gelesen das es sehr fängig sein soll, am besten mit Fischfetzen und Tauwürmern. Bin am überlegen mir eins zu kaufen.|rolleyes


----------



## grubenreiner (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Aafeedernetz noch nicht, aber ich hatte schon gute Ergebnisse mit nem normalen Futterkorb wo ich Fischbrocken/Matsch (meist eingefrorene Innerein oder zerhackte Ködefische) reingepackt hab. Je nachdem wieviel ich davon einbringen will nehm ich nen großen geschloßenen Futterkorb (nur Geruchseintrag) oder nen kleinen Drahtfutterkorb wo das Zeugs dann auch ausgespült wird.


----------



## Bübo (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Hm... geschloßener Futterkorb... ist auch ne gute Idee.|kopfkrat
Der ist auch robuster als ein Netz.
Ich hab mir das Teil mal im Laden angeschaut, einmal über nen Spitzen Stein gezogen und das Ding ist hinüber.


----------



## x2it (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Was haltet ihr denn von diesen Aalpellets
Mit Blutaroma??


----------



## mathei (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

werde es diese saison auch mal mit geschlossenen futterkorb probieren. dieser ersetz dann das grundblei. werde fisch mit rogen mischen.


----------



## grubenreiner (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*



x2it schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von diesen Aalpellets
> Mit Blutaroma??



Ich persönlich halte davon gar nichts.
ein Aal soll je einen der feinsten Geruchssinne der Natur haben, wenn sogar ich den Unterschied zwischen echter Milch und Milch aus Milchpulver bemerke denke ich dass der Aal auch eher das Original (in dem Fall natürlich Fisch/Fischmehl bzw. Blut/Blutmehl) bevorzugt....


----------



## Schmokk (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Bei uns gehen wir eigentlich auch immer nur mit Würmer los. Hab auch schon alles ausprobiert. Nächstes Mal werden noch Wattwürmer getestet. Aber bei uns hat sich eigentlich alles auf Würmer reduziert. Wobei ich grad die Methode von diemai mit dem Karpfenlockstoff ganz interessant finde...


----------



## fisherman_ (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Hallo fisherman
> Sollten Krebse in eurem Gewässer vorkommen, würde ich es ein mal mal  Krebs-Schwänzen (natur und ungewürzt) gibt es eingefroren im Supermarkt
> versuchen.Oder an einigen Gewässern fangen auch Wattwürmer sehr gut Aale.Während der Laichzeit der Weißfische auch mal mit Rogen fischen.



Erstmal danke an Alle!!!...
Ich hab nur noch eine Frage...wo bekomme ich Rogen her die  fest zusammen sind?


----------



## diemai (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*



fisherman_ schrieb:


> Erstmal danke an Alle!!!...
> Ich hab nur noch eine Frage...wo bekomme ich Rogen her die fest zusammen sind?


 
Gibt's nicht , ....Rogen wird in feinen Damenstrumpfhosen-Stückchen zu Boilie-großen Beutelchen zusammengebunden und so auf den Haken gespießt , .....hab' ich jedenfalls 'mal gelesen .

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## fisherman_ (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Danke...
Gut zu wissen.!


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*



diemai schrieb:


> Gibt's nicht , ....Rogen wird in feinen Damenstrumpfhosen-Stückchen zu Boilie-großen Beutelchen zusammengebunden und so auf den Haken gespießt , .....hab' ich jedenfalls 'mal gelesen .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Genau so wird es gemacht. #6


----------



## fisherman_ (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Habe Gestern bzw. Heute 7 Aale auf Köderfisch gefangen!
Der Kleinst 62cm der Größte 87cm!


----------



## Angel-Kai (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Moin,

also ich angel immer stumpf mit Tauwurm auf Aal...

Gruß Kai

PS: Die ersten 5 Tage nach dem Wochenende sind die schlimmsten!


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalköder?*

Vom Karpfenangeln is n PVA-Sack auch gut. Grad n Fischfetzen oder anderen Köder je nach Gusto aufn Haken Hängen, dann den pva-Sack mit fischfetzen füllen (achtung, fetzen abtrocknen sonst zerfällt der sack noch an land) sack an den haken hängen und auswerfen.


----------

